# Orange Beach Saltwater Series



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Does anyone know if they are still having this tournament? I heard from some folks last year that they lost there butts on the saltwater series. I did talk to a tournament director in DEc and he said they were planning on having both the snapper and the series!

Anyone?


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't know on the Series. I heard they were trying but if they lost last year then that says probably not. With the trouble everyone is having securing sponsors I would expect that they won't. I think the Red Snapper World Championships will happen though.


----------

